# white tea



## csrabine (Jul 12, 2005)

Recently I tasted a small sample of some white tea from Teavana (Silver Needle, also called Yin Zhen). It was quite good, with a very minimal amount of caffeine. I've been thinking of buying some for me to drink regularly, but wanted to make sure it was safe first... Is white tea safe to drink while breastfeeding?


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

yes, it's fine. It just regular tea that hasn't had all the things they do to regular tea done to it, like roasting and drying, or whatever it is they do. I've read white tea is the healthiest b/c it has less caffeine and more antioxidants and fewer carcinogens (everything has carcinogens in it, so don't get all excited about reg tea.) Regular tea is safe while bf, so white tea is certainly safe. Just watch your baby to see if the caffeine bothers her.


----------

